# Critique "The Judge"



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Critiques wanted....
Head shot









Stacked shot...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He looks fabulous!!!!

Good to see you over here C! Did not know you joined up. Just when I leave the rest of the eastern WA/OR GSD owners sign up! Must be something I said..... LOL!!


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow he is stunning!!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Kathy, lol I actually just found this forum! lol I wish I would have found it a while back! Thanks! How's Havoc and my girl Kayos? 

Thanks Melanie!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

He is gorgeous!!! I love compact working line dogs especially when they are sables







Still hope to meet him in person one day. 

Kathy, since you left GSD owners are multiplying around here


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm sure you will meet him soon Oksana. I'm gonna try and get out to tracking more! Why don;t you come watch Schutzhund this weekend? It's at 8 AM at Columbia Park near the boat docks! 

Courtney


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

He's got an fantastic head, great ears & set too!!
Very good pigment & expression, looks to be of True Medium size of good proportions.


I think he will V, good luck!!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you. I'm really hoping to get a show rating on him as well as his Schutzhund titles. 

Courtney


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

How old? 

Beautifully pigmented male with excellent color and expression. OK withers flowing into a very nice topline with a slightly short/steep croup. Good angulation front and rear. I would like to see firmer pasterns and his hock is a bit long. He has a very good underline and chest development. His feet are OK. He is very balanced in appearance. The reason I ask his age is overall I would like to see stronger secondary sex characteristics.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

He is almost 23 months old. What do you mean by stronger secondary sex characteristics? 

Thanks for the critique. 

Courtney


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: VonKromeHausHe is almost 23 months old. What do you mean by stronger secondary sex characteristics?
> 
> Thanks for the critique.
> 
> Courtney


Masculine look for males and feminine look for females


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Look more like a male (or female if a bitch). He is young, though, so that will come. I shouldn't have to check the plumbing to know that a dog is a male.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow 23 months, here I was thinking he was around 14-15 months old.
He may not be an overly masculine looking guy, he is a overall very nice dog!! 
How tall is he?
Now I'm thinking, at or below 25" tall.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

You know, this is the first critique I've gotten where people have said that he doesn't look masculine. lol lol In those pics he was I believe 18-20 months old. I'll get new pictures of him today. 

He was last time I measured him, 26" tall. I'm going to re-measure tonight as well. 

The breeder has said that his lines tend to take longer to mature and don't fully fill out until they are almost 3 years old. At least that's been her experience in the past. 

Courtney


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

He is stunning.

Excellent color/pigment, nice topline, dark eyes


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Most working dogs do mature later. When they are 4 it can really be seen.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Here is an updated Stacked shot of him. It was in preparation for an AKC show that we are entering. I know that he more than likely isn't going to win in the AKC ring or even place but I want to do it for fun at least once. We are really going to get our Rally Novice title or at least 2 legs of it! 

I know his expression isn't the best in this one as it was getting dark and he hates being stacked. lol 









Courtney


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Having met Judge in furson, he looks pretty masculine to me! Love the pics Courtney.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Kathy. 

Courtney


----------

